# Lapierre Big Mountain - DH - Froggy - Spicy



## cfrench (Jan 11, 2010)

Can I start a Lapierre Big Mountain thread. Lapierre is becoming a more prominent player in the AM, Freeride and Downhill scene.

The other Lapierre thread is dominated by Zestys and XC / AM folks (no offence brothers, i dig your thing too).

Let me see your bikes.._especially_ the non factory builds!

Please post a picture of your Lapierre Big Mountain bike if you have one :thumbsup:

As for me, I'm building a 2010 custom Froggy  ill post it up in a few weeks when its finished!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

frenchcr said:


> Can I start a Lapierre Big Mountain thread


No! Any country that can turn Mr. Bean into a star isnt allowed to socialize with the world! :skep:

*Ha your no match for:*


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> you people think Mr. Bean is actuially funny! :skep:


you are an idiot....Mr. Bean is funny  

next time I see you.......


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Mmmffffffffffmmmmmmmmmmmme Eeeeeeeeeeeeh Eeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! LOL hows the body holding up B!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

BTW In messing with the OP Id like to see some lapierres as well in action theres not alot around. He obviousley can post and I still think mr Bean is weird and creepy!


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree - Ive already asked for a Lapierre forum here...no joy as of yet


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Heres yours viking and good build by the way! Ill pirate your guys pictures.


----------



## cfrench (Jan 11, 2010)

Vikingboy...that bike is a peach! Well done sir :thumbsup: 

Youve upped the bar though, i desire my froggy to be the sexiest bike in this thread


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

vikingboy said:


> I agree - Ive already asked for a Lapierre forum here...no joy as of yet


US based forum...

The majority of lapierre frames cannot be sold in the states due to several patent infingments. Makes plenty of sense.


----------



## cfrench (Jan 11, 2010)

davep said:


> US based forum...
> 
> The majority of lapierre frames cannot be sold in the states due to several patent infingments. Makes plenty of sense.


Which bike manufacturers / bikes did they copy ??


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Mr beans bike is pretty pimp, hes sporting his game face!


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

frenchcr said:


> Which bike manufacturers / bikes did they copy ??


FSR/horst link and VPP. Both are protected by US patents.


----------



## cfrench (Jan 11, 2010)

bullcrew said:


> Mr beans bike is pretty pimp, hes sporting his game face!


Pimpin, right on!

Bullcrew, is that a large B's on?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

frenchcr said:


> Pimpin, right on!
> 
> Bullcrew, is that a large B's on?


Its a size "errrrrrrrrrr" with a one footed crank, Mr. B is so pimp like chuck norris he only needs one foot to kick ass!


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

/buy online from evanscycles, my buddy rocks a zesty though its a xc bike, he digs it.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

just import one - dont let specialised tell you what you can and cant buy


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

vikingboy said:


> just import one - dont let specialised tell you what you can and cant buy


I dont think its because of specialized , more so they infringe on the patent and cant be imported without major legal issues. Besides didnt specialized come up with it first and they copied it.

Either way I ride a canfield and lapierre copied them as well, they have a BB! WTF I mean really Lapierre will the evilness ever end! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Mmmffffffffffmmmmmmmmmmmme Eeeeeeeeeeeeh Eeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! LOL hows the body holding up B!


knee troubles...but wearing a brace...wrist will never heal...need surgery again-not doing it...everything else good


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> knee troubles...but wearing a brace...wrist will never heal...need surgery again-not doing it...everything else good


DAMN!!!!! thats ridiculous.... Sorry to hear that!


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

vikingboy said:


> just import one - dont let specialised tell you what you can and cant buy


If you are refering to me....no interest in either brand, not particulaly a fan of FSR/horst, there is noting particularly 'special' about the brand/bikes, and no reason to pay more $$ to import a bike when there are plenty of great products already available here.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> DAMN!!!!! thats ridiculous.... Sorry to hear that!


nah its cool...duct tape the wrist and ride...knee gets a brace...I am riding and that is good

waiting on the NEW M-6...monday baby


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nah its cool...duct tape the wrist and ride...knee gets a brace...I am riding and that is good
> 
> waiting on the NEW M-6...monday baby


Hell yeah I almost got one recently. A guy in LA area had one for a smokin deal fox 40 rc2, formula the one brakes etc. I almost jumped then a canfield jedi popped up and I bought it to tide me till me 2010 jedi gets here which should be next week, Chris is sending it out asap. 1 degree slacker HA and a few tweaks to it,, So I share the anticipation besides you been rocking the same frame for a while now...... M3 right!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Hell yeah I almost got one recently. A guy in LA area had one for a smokin deal fox 40 rc2, formula the one brakes etc. I almost jumped then a canfield jedi popped up and I bought it to tide me till me 2010 jedi gets here which should be next week, Chris is sending it out asap. 1 degree slacker HA and a few tweaks to it,, So I share the anticipation besides you been rocking the same frame for a while now...... M3 right!


yeah great frame...would still ride it but they don't make them anymore...M-6 stopped production too.....a new bike coming out by Intense soon


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

davep said:


> If you are refering to me....no interest in either brand, not particulaly a fan of FSR/horst, there is noting particularly 'special' about the brand/bikes, and no reason to pay more $$ to import a bike when there are plenty of great products already available here.


The designs are nothing special (well the dh920 has a really nice lev. curve but that's all  ) but the way they look in person could be a sole reason why one would want one. Best looking bikes ever if you are into quality look. Intense looks like trash compared to their top models.


----------



## JCL (Oct 17, 2006)

norbar said:


> The designs are nothing special (well the dh920 has a really nice lev. curve but that's all  ) but the way they look in person could be a sole reason why one would want one. Best looking bikes ever if you are into quality look. Intense looks like trash compared to their top models.


You haven't seen a Summum then ?


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

JCL said:


> You haven't seen a Summum then ?


Give me time and we will see though in case of lapierre the whole line looks amazing.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

How about the Vprocess-derived frames of the past? Why they weren't sold in the US either? They were single pivots...


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

suicidebomber said:


> How about the Vprocess-derived frames of the past? Why they weren't sold in the US either? They were single pivots...


You mean the ones that were never sold to ANYONE? Or that crappy lapierre black that got pretty crappy reviews all over the french press and it was produced when lapierre was not really interested in expanding outside of yurp?


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

norbar said:


> You mean the ones that were never sold to ANYONE? Or that crappy lapierre black that got pretty crappy reviews all over the french press and it was produced when lapierre was not really interested in expanding outside of yurp?


Yeah, the Red, Blue, and Black. NSMB did show them set up a booth at Sea Otter 2004 or 2005 but they never did sell them, do they?

A lot of the problems of the Black were on the Marzo shock it came with, AFAIK. Guys who bought them in the PI switched them for Fox or 5th Elements and they became pretty good (there was once a Lapierre dealer in the PI, but its 1000kms south of Manila).


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

I was just looking for some info and came across this thread again so thought I'd post an update on my Spicy.....this was taken just before I set of to Megavalanche in France last month.


----------



## cfrench (Jan 11, 2010)

nice i like it, very nice ride. In the end i didnt build the froggy due to built weight concerns, so i built a tracer vp instead here it is.


----------



## anderwho (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm waiting to buy a Froggy but am a bit unsure of what size to buy... 

I'm 6'1" tall. 

I had a demo ride on a 43cm Froggy (smaller of two sizes) bike, and it's top tube length was the same as my Large sized Ironhorse (6 point 4). It suited me fine but Lapierre recommend me buying the larger 48cm bike. Although they didn't have one for me to demo on that day. 

The 48cm frame seems quite a jump and I wouldn't want to loose any of its playfulness. If you've got one can you help me out by recommending a size. I really don't like feeling stretched out on a bike. Thanks


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

anderwho said:


> I'm waiting to buy a Froggy but am a bit unsure of what size to buy...
> 
> I'm 6'1" tall.
> 
> ...


I'm 6'1" on a 50cm spicy and it fits like a glove, I'd have no worries on the larger frame.


----------



## Songo (Oct 21, 2009)

anderwho you should try one first! i'm 5'9 and my previous bike was a scott genius size M, now i have a Spicy size S and its perfect, even with the 50mm stem. the toptube is in fact bigger than the genius size M.

My changes from the stock 916 were:

50mm stem, dhx air, e13+32t = 1*9, RaceFace AM 685mm bar, and just the other day i changed the talas for a marz 55ti, spicy climbs so well i never used the talas switch thingy 

I'll post here some of the pics my friends took while i was riding my Spicy, no stand still pics eheh =)

They are all in the "Serra de Sintra" near Lisbon, Portugal.



















In this one we were having a climbing competition. It was a tie. (Yep, the Talas is at 160mm). Next time i'll get him 

















































































they are all a few months old, i dont take many pics..this is maybe the most recent one, in the Alps, during megavalanche week:


----------



## rjaggy (Jul 28, 2009)

I need to replace my RP2 shock with either the RP23 or DHX on my Spicy 516 2009. Any recommendations?

On the 216mm RP23 high volume model, are there different can sizes? Which one's best? For settings, can I use the same settings for boost, rebound, and compression as on the RP2?

Any thoughts are welcome!

Thanks, RJ


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

bullcrew said:


> I dont think its because of specialized , more so they infringe on the patent and cant be imported without major legal issues. Besides didnt specialized come up with it first and they copied it.


I think specialized bought teh Patent from Nikolai.

But seriously, the reason it's only patented in the US is that it's been used so widely outside teh bike industry before. Most countries don't feel there is anything original in taking a technology used widely in motorbikes (for example), adapting it (with no big changes) to bikes and applying for a patent.


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

You what???
name me ONE motorcycle that uses the design


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

LonesomeCowboyBert said:


> You what???
> name me ONE motorcycle that uses the design


Sorry, not horst link as such, but different 4-bar linkages. Most countries don't feel the differences are worthy of a patent.


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

Even that is stretching the truth, most modern motorcycles use a simple single pivot with a small set of linkages tucked away to drive the shock, not even similiar to what most people would recognise as a four bar linkage

P.S. sorry for thread drift, but kids read this stuff, believe its true and end up repeating it on PB and before you know it, you got a generation with no understanding of how things work....oh wait, too late


----------

